# ITO - Intoll Group



## AngusSmart (19 July 2010)

Business Description
Intoll Group (ITO, formerly Macquarie Infrastructure Group) currently owns and manages interests in the 407 ETR in Toronto, Canada and the Westlink M7 in Sydney, Australia. The Company holds a 30% interest in the 407 ETR in Toronto, Canada and a 25% interest in the Westlink M7 in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## AngusSmart (19 July 2010)

Been watching this one a little.

Mainly dew to a take over offer from the Canadian group..

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20100715/pdf/01079421.pdf

could be good for a quick 10% profit or there abouts. or a larger offer could also come in to make things a little more interesting..


----------

